# Fluval FX6 vs Eheim Pro 4 + 600



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a 150 gallon with sump filtration and want to add a canister. I'm looking for the best, most reliable canister that is easy to operate and clean and has the least chance of leakage. It seems like Eheim is the best, but the priming function is hard to operate. Fluval has the self start, but is not as quiet and maybe not as highly rated. Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have several FX series filters. No issues with any, all move a lot of water and do a great job. Easy to clean is a two way street. The actual cleaning and breakdown is easy enough, moving a full FX6 to the sink/laundry tub is a strain. Its big and heavy. I also have a herd of Rena/API Filstar canisters. My personal favorites. Reliable, whisper quiet and far easier to move and clean. Not the capacity or flow of an FX, but its a smaller unit. I also have an FX4 in service for just about a year. I like this one. Same basic unit as the 5/6's, smaller and easier to handle. I have always found Eheim to be overpriced, but thats not a knock on the quality. Most owners are very satisfied with them. My oldest filter is a 2002 Rena XP4. Been running round the clock 16yrs, still works as well as day 1. Have another 12yrs, same results.


----------



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks Oscar. I read a little about the APIs and it sounds like the old ones are great, but the newer ones have lesser quality and some leak issues. Of course my number 1 issue is leaks. I would rather pay up in price to avoid the damage and cost of a leak. After all the research, I think I would go for the Eheim - the one issue that holds me back is the manual priming which seems to be difficult. On that point, I guess Fluval has a pretty good self starting priming function?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I actually have more APIs than Renas. None leak, never have. Differences between the two are very minor, more cosmetic than functional.Parts are all interchangeable. As long as the cans are full the Fluvals start right up. They run for a minute, shut down for two, purge any air and start back up. No priming needed.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

I have been running an FX4 on my 125 gallon for about 3 months. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Slow-n-Steady (Aug 3, 2018)

I have both filters mentioned on a 90g tank. The Fluval FX6 is great for capacity, is very reliable and priming is non-existent.. they just kick right back up. However they are a huge pain to clean, even when using the drain hose to remove most water before moving the actual filter.

The Eheim in comparison is much less of a hassle to clean. It's also super reliable and works pretty well, just with less media space. The priming really isn't that bad at all--make sure it's mostly full with water and usually you won't have to prime at all.. and if you do, it's a few pumps or so. (Still, more of a hassle than the FX6 for sure)

If you intend to clean it out at least once a month, I would go with the Eheim. If you think you'd clean it a bit less frequently, I'd probably go with the FX6 for capacity. Again, both are rock solid reliable.


----------



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I went ahead and ordered the Eheim. Since I have a sump filter going, I wasn't that concerned about the capacity difference and the easier maintenance and the reliability were more important. I will see how it goes!


----------

